# First Feathers - 4 Weeks Old



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

My job tonight was to take the kids downstairs and keep them out of my wife's hair while she got ready for Thanksgiving dinner. Wait a minute... :idea:

Wing on a string! Keeping in mind these pups are only 4 weeks old, I kept things simple. I put the kids on the string and I held the camera. Honestly a four-year-old is not the best string keeper, but whatever, we had a good time. The puppies were asleep so I just opened up their gate and let them wander out as they woke up.

First came the Pothead. He nailed the bird! (and apparently an Easter basket  )








This little Pothead dog has bird dog written all over him. He's just bold and into the search. He's the one that comes running to greet people and the other pups follow his lead.

Then came little Ellie, chkrhntr's pup. She definitely showed some interest.









Mr. White Ear was next. He also showed interest, but ran away when the string was pulled. :lol: 









Next up was the pup we call Pile Diver. She got gamey.








Then she wandered off to find her big brother carrying around a stick horse. Kamikazee!









:shock: :shock: :shock: 
Holy batspit! Sparrow is a very mild mannered pup, kind of relaxed. He was all-freaking-over the bird! This one shocked me when Sparrow got his first mouthful of feathers and attempted a retrieve. The bird was too big but Sparrow tried his best!

































The other pups slept through the whole event.


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

so whens the picken party?


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

You're having too much fun with those pups BD. Your poor wife will probably have to put up with you and your kids cryin' yer eyes out when peeps come to pick 'em up. :mrgreen: 

Thanks for continuing to put up little reports - it's fun to see pics and read updates on the little buggars ..err.. birders!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> so whens the picken party?


I think everybody is ready to rock'n'roll right now. We've got one person who has to travel quite a ways to get here so we're just waiting for him to free up the time. :O•-:

FWIW- I've been told that either Pot or White Ear will go with the third pick in the draft, depending on which pup is available. Their agents are working the phones right now.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I got my picks dwindled down.


----------

